# Oakley Goggles with lens VR50 Pink Iridium



## NoobBoarder (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking to buy an oakley goggle that comes with the VR50 Pink Iridium. And I'm wondering if you guys have experience riding with this goggle in overcast/low light/night conditions.

I know clear/H.I Yellow might be better, but this is the only lens I found at the store that they had left and wondering how it doesm, especially in cloudy/night.

Thanks


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I use pink iridiums as my overcast/night/questionable day lens. Like you said its not as good as hi yellow at night but I think its a more versatile lens, I use it on overcast days, marginal overcast days, night, etc. As long as its not a blubird day the pink iridiums will work fine. For bluebird days I use the emerald iridiums.


----------



## NoobBoarder (Jan 25, 2011)

ecks said:


> I use pink iridiums as my overcast/night/questionable day lens. Like you said its not as good as hi yellow at night but I think its a more versatile lens, I use it on overcast days, marginal overcast days, night, etc. As long as its not a blubird day the pink iridiums will work fine. For bluebird days I use the emerald iridiums.


Wow, exact combo I would be having. I have emerald iridium for sunny, and looking for afternoon-evening lens. If you say pink works at night, then that's great to hear.


----------

